# New to Hong Kong



## Ravania (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone. My husband and I have just relocated to hong kong from south africa. Are there any social events etc which allow us to meet new people?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Ravania

Welcome to the forum and I hope you really enjoy your time in Hong Kong.

You might like to post on this thread. But when/if you do please remember not to post email or telephone number. Make contact through the PM system which you can use freely once you have made 5 (meaningful) posts

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------



## optimistprime (Jul 16, 2015)

Have a look at Meetup (google is your friend).
Lots of stuff and groups for people spread across a wide range of activities.


----------

